# MINI Countryman WRC



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Factory sponsored WRC car based on the Countryman. This is a race car, not a production Countryman.

Read about it here:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/256927/minis_wrc_adventure_continues.html

Here's a spy shot of the car from the article.


----------

